# Baby on the way...



## southGAlefty (Mar 31, 2015)

Wife is in labor with our little girl, thanks in advance for your prayers!


----------



## Sargent (Mar 31, 2015)

Congrats!!!

Sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 1, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 1, 2015)

Congratulations! Prayers from here.


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 1, 2015)

She's here. Everybody is healthy and happy, thank you for the prayers


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 1, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> She's here. Everybody is healthy and happy, thank you for the prayers


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 1, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 1, 2015)

Wonderful, we need more lefties.


----------



## speedcop (Apr 3, 2015)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 10, 2015)

congrats


----------



## willholl79 (May 10, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

